# Cheats bei WAR?



## Nimrock (29. September 2008)

Es ist schon merkwürdig mit den cheatern. Sie sind leider über all, auch wenn von offizieller Seite das ein oder andere mal behaupteet wurde es gäbe noch keine für WAR. Da geht man also mal in das RVR-Szenario Tor Anroc und siehe da, es scheint doch nicht so unglaubwürdig zu sein das niemand cheatet. komischer weise waren beide spieler von der Ordnungs Gilde "Lila Item", womit ich nichts verallgemeinern will, nur komisch ist es schon oder? Die Spieler "XXXX" und "XXXXX"  auf dem "Server Middland" scheinen besonders flink zu sein. Wir wissen noch nichts von einem skill der über den tod hinaus das lauftempo um 200% erhöht und immunität gegenüber lava gewährt. Somit können wir also die GMs beruhigen es liegt nicht an den "Unterschiedlichen Skills" der Fraktionen. Beide Spieler rennen so schnell das man sie nicht ein mal angreifen kann wenn man fliehen benutzt um ihn wenigstens ein mal leben ab zu ziehen. Wir hoffen euer ego wird damit gestärkt das WAR euch leugnet und wir freuen uns euch helfen zu können. 

Also viel Spass beim hinterherlaufen


----------



## Nekses (29. September 2008)

Sie sind halt einfach überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frogo (29. September 2008)

Oder du laggst wie die Hölle xD
Ne ich habe noch keinen mit "speed hack" gesehen


----------



## Nimrock (29. September 2008)

deswegen installiere ich gerade fraps um es euch zu zeigen und 4 gb arbeitsspeicher 2x3 ghz und 2x Geforce 8800 GTS 640 DD3 laggen nicht.

P.S: und es gibt ja schon eine maske in der problemmeldung von WAR für "speedhack"


----------



## Ghymalen (29. September 2008)

Ich auch nicht. Würde wirklich auf übelstes Laggen spekulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke Mythic arbeitet schon sorgfältig und wird wohl keine Cheats implementiert haben. 
Cheats werden doch von den Herstellern ins Spiel implementiert oder? Weiß nicht ganz wie das läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (29. September 2008)

Von Ordnungseite gibts dasd wohl eher nicht, aber was ist mit der Tatsache der sprintenden Marauder? Kann es sein, dass da irgendwas mit "Flüchten" stackt?

Zu dem Cheat-Thema: Punkbuster passt auf. Außerdem, wie will man cheaten wenn das Spiel nicht im Client abläuft?


----------



## Nekses (29. September 2008)

Ich schon.
Ich war auf Rang 10 in Szenario und das Match hat gerade gestartet, wir rannten auf den ersten Stützpunkt zu und schon waren 2 Ordnungs-Menschen dort.
Später hatten wir 2 Basen eingenommen und dann geschah, dass was Nimrock beschrieben hatte.
Man konnte sie fast gar nicht anklicken so schnell waren die 2 und dann waren sie so schnell wieder weg, dass man gar nicht zum angreifen kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ansonsten hatte ich noch nie ein Problem mit Cheatern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimrock (29. September 2008)

und wenns laggt dann ist er ja nicht doppelt so schnell an der fahne im bg. und wenn meine gesammte gilde bei denen das spiel auch eiun wand frei funktioniert das selbe sieht wie ich dann kanns kein lagg sein


----------



## Subai (29. September 2008)

> Ich auch nicht. Würde wirklich auf übelstes Laggen spekulieren wink.gif
> Ich denke Mythic arbeitet schon sorgfältig und wird wohl keine Cheats implementiert haben.
> Cheats werden doch von den Herstellern ins Spiel implementiert oder? Weiß nicht ganz wie das läuft smile.gif


nope sogenannte coder machen auch fürmultiplayerspiele extra cheats


> Zu dem Cheat-Thema: Punkbuster passt auf. Außerdem, wie will man cheaten wenn das Spiel nicht im Client abläuft?


es gibt immer eine möglichkeit und wenn die außerdem in der gleichen gilde sind ist das schon in der gleichen gilde sind und so schnell ist das schon sehr verdächtig 


> Es ist schon merkwürdig mit den cheatern.


solltest du vllt im offiziellen WAR forum erklären vllt ham die ja da mehr ahnung


----------



## realmagic (29. September 2008)

tja, wenn einmal ein speedhack auftaucht, dann wird man den nicht mehr los sieht counter strike und co. sobald mythic irgendwas einbaut was den aktuellen erkennt, ist zwei std später schon ein neuer auf dem markt. ist wie mit den bots in wow. das problem werden sie nie wieder los mit dem speedhack.


----------



## Dayanus (29. September 2008)

Cheat = Von den Programmierern eingebaut

Hack = Daten zum eigenen Vorteil zu manipulieren, entgegen dem Interesse der Entwickler

Und btw Lag hat nichts mit Hardware zu tun sondern mit der Internetverbindung...


So long...


----------



## pixeljedi (29. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Zu dem Cheat-Thema: Punkbuster passt auf. Außerdem, wie will man cheaten wenn das Spiel nicht im Client abläuft?



wenn du dich da mal nich täuscht^^

such mal etwas im netz..es sind schon proggis draussen die den punkbuster umgehen.

ich kenn PB noch von battlefield und kann sagen: sicher is das ding nich.


----------



## Fetus (29. September 2008)

Es kursiert ein Hack der bei Bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten das Lauftempo automatisch anhebt. Mit eingebauter Teleport und Speedhack funktion natürlich.


Sicherlich ist es denkbar dass diese beiden den nutzen.


----------



## Clarion (29. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Von Ordnungseite gibts dasd wohl eher nicht, aber was ist mit der Tatsache der sprintenden Marauder? Kann es sein, dass da irgendwas mit "Flüchten" stackt?


soweit ich weiss, kriegen die mit lvl 11 oder so einen zusätzlichen sprintskill


----------



## Nekses (29. September 2008)

> Zu dem Cheat-Thema: Punkbuster passt auf. Außerdem, wie will man cheaten wenn das Spiel nicht im Client abläuft?


Also Punbuster war soweit ich weis schon immer nicht, dass beste Tool gegen Hacker(Der Name ist auch sch****)
Und das mit dem Clienten:
Es gibt auch Hacks für WoW
(Flug, Speed, etc)
Allerdings ist Warden schon soweit entwickelt, dass die ganzen Hacks SOFORT auffliegen würden, WAR dagegen steht am Anfang seiner Entwicklungs-Zeit und soweit ich mich erinnern kann gab es auch am Anfang von WoW Hacker

Mfg
Nekses


----------



## Deathsoull (29. September 2008)

kein tool birngt was gegen PRO CHEATS!! Das sind cheats woman für zahlen muss! Diese cheats umgehen pb, warden jeden scheiß halt! Die können updaten wie die wollen es wird nie ein cheatfreies game geben!

Und zu warhammer! Es gibt schon über 10 funktionierende farmbots... von daher

Und warden von wow is nur gegen gamehacks sinnvoll! Aber gegen Farmbots (die einfach nur tastendrücken) hat auch warden keine chance! und wenn was erkannt wird dauert es keinen tag dann is der cheat wieder "safe"!


----------



## JacobyVII (29. September 2008)

Nekses schrieb:


> Also Punbuster war soweit ich weis schon immer nicht, dass beste Tool gegen Hacker(Der Name ist auch sch****)
> Und das mit dem Clienten:
> Es gibt auch Hacks für WoW
> (Flug, Speed, etc)
> ...



es wird immer und überall irgendwelche hacker geben...


----------



## lordpa (29. September 2008)

hmmm... vl. muss die ordnung ja auf hacks zurück greifen da die zerstörung einfach IMMER schneller beim stein ist in tor anroc (vermute kürzerer weg!


naja... ich hab die cheats noch nicht gesehen... aber muss sagen dass ich die leute verstehe!


----------



## JacobyVII (29. September 2008)

lordpa schrieb:


> hmmm... vl. muss die ordnung ja auf hacks zurück greifen da die zerstörung einfach IMMER schneller beim stein ist in tor anroc (vermute kürzerer weg!
> 
> 
> naja... ich hab die cheats noch nicht gesehen... aber muss sagen dass ich die leute verstehe!



wie meinst du das mit dem verstehen? du verstehst dass sie unfair spielen müssen, weil sie keinen skill haben?


----------



## realmagic (29. September 2008)

schaut mal hier, und das video ist schon ein paar tage alt 

http://www.xfire.com/video/2b3c4/


----------



## BloodyLove (29. September 2008)

speedhack
[link entfernt]

noch mehr fiese Sachen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FmDpD_ktEEY


ich hoffe, dass letzteres nur auf dämlichen privatservern funzt...


----------



## JacobyVII (29. September 2008)

ist es zufall, dass bis jtz nur ordis cheater sind? ^.-


----------



## Stubbi88 (29. September 2008)

Einfach im szenario ALT + F4 drücken, dann läuft man schneller









tut mir leid, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (29. September 2008)

Tja cheats sind für leute die zu dämmlich sind auch nur 2 tasten zu drücken.


----------



## lordpa (29. September 2008)

> wie meinst du das mit dem verstehen? du verstehst dass sie unfair spielen müssen, weil sie keinen skill haben?




nix mit keinem skill... aber die zerstörung hat einfach einen kürzeren weg zum stein!


btw: Ich cheate nicht! finde es auch nicht ok! und finde es gehört bestraft... aber wie gesagt, ich verstehe die leute!


----------



## Chrissler (29. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> ist es zufall, dass bis jtz nur ordis cheater sind? ^.-



naja nur weil bisher keine Zerstörer mit hacks hier gepostet wurde heisst es ja noch lange nicht das es sie giebt aber naja im moment hält es sich ja noch in grenzen mit den hackern hoffe das Mithic davon etwas mitbekommt und versucht die einzudämmen.

Ansonsten frage ich mich immernoch wozu hacken das beweisst ja nur das man nicht fähig ist mit seinen fertigkeiten Spiele zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (29. September 2008)

Sofort bannen mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## The Future (29. September 2008)

Stubbi88 schrieb:


> Einfach im szenario ALT + F4 drücken, dann läuft man schneller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den trick kenn ich auch ist voll geil und sogar erlaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realmagic (29. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> ist es zufall, dass bis jtz nur ordis cheater sind? ^.-



sehr gute frage, ich spiele selber ordung und habe bis jetzt noch keinen mit im team gehabt. aber wenn das mal der fall sein sollte, werde ich ihn sofort melden. so möchte ich nicht gewinnen. da verliere ich lieber den ganzen abend als durch sowas die punkte einzusacken.


----------



## Ascían (29. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> ist es zufall, dass bis jtz nur ordis cheater sind? ^.-



Und jeder zweite Raketenmaurauder ein exploiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser 2 Pappnasen mit 0 Skill als 10% der Fraktion mit wenig Skill *g

(Achtung: Alles nur Spaß. Aber Verallgemeinerungen sind einfach zuu verlockend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## JacobyVII (29. September 2008)

Chrissler schrieb:


> naja nur weil bisher keine Zerstörer mit hacks hier gepostet wurde heisst es ja noch lange nicht das es sie giebt aber naja im moment hält es sich ja noch in grenzen mit den hackern hoffe das Mithic davon etwas mitbekommt und versucht die einzudämmen.
> 
> Ansonsten frage ich mich immernoch wozu hacken das beweisst ja nur das man nicht fähig ist mit seinen fertigkeiten Spiele zu schaffen
> 
> ...



ich sagte ja nicht dass es keine zerstörungs hacker gibt...aber zur zeit sieht man ja nur ordler


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> speedhack
> [link entfernt]
> 
> noch mehr fiese Sachen
> ...



Das 2. Video sieht aber eher stark nach GM-Mod aus. Die GM´s können ja allerlei Dinge im Spiel machen, dazu gehört auch Unsterblichkeit, fliegen usw.

Ansonsten halt : Wenn ihr solche Leute seht, meldet sie und der Account dürfte schon bald Geschichte sein.

Genauso wie die Buguser die sich in Tor Anroc durch nen Bug in die Wand stellen !!

Cheater hab ich bisher noch keine gesehen. Dafür aber schon Buguser und sie wurden alle gemeldet, egal ob Ordnung oder Zerstörung


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

Nimrock schrieb:


> Es ist schon merkwürdig mit den cheatern. Sie sind leider über all, auch wenn von offizieller Seite das ein oder andere mal behaupteet wurde es gäbe noch keine für WAR. Da geht man also mal in das RVR-Szenario Tor Anroc und siehe da, es scheint doch nicht so unglaubwürdig zu sein das niemand cheatet. komischer weise waren beide spieler von der Ordnungs Gilde "Lulu", womit ich nichts verallgemeinern will, nur komisch ist es schon oder? Die Spieler "Nimrock" und "Nimrock"  auf dem "Server Middland" scheinen besonders flink zu sein. Wir wissen noch nichts von einem skill der über den tod hinaus das lauftempo um 200% erhöht und immunität gegenüber lava gewährt. Somit können wir also die GMs beruhigen es liegt nicht an den "Unterschiedlichen Skills" der Fraktionen. Beide Spieler rennen so schnell das man sie nicht ein mal angreifen kann wenn man fliehen benutzt um ihn wenigstens ein mal leben ab zu ziehen. Wir hoffen euer ego wird damit gestärkt das WAR euch leugnet und wir freuen uns euch helfen zu können.
> 
> Also viel Spass beim hinterherlaufen


ich hab noch keinen gesehen


----------



## krizley (29. September 2008)

Zur Zeit ist es wohl noch total einfach in war zu cheaten . auch bots sind schon auf dem markt.
Hier die Release notes für ein cheating tool das man sich bereits für 33!! euro kaufen kann   lol   


Xxxxxx is a private hack designed for Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning


Current working features:


- Underground Walk: allows the player to walk underground

- DeadWalker: allows the player to walk while dead without getting aggro

- 5 user defined speedhack settings

- LockSpeed: can't be mezed (stun, root, snare, sleep etc) while running

- Flying: fly around to explore or escape from mobs

- Self-Rez: releasing your body right at where you're dead

- No Fall Damage: eliminates damage from falling

- Super Leap: allows the player to make a long leap

- SlowFall: reduces falling speed

- Directional Teleport (N,S,W,E up and down)

- Ground: teleport the player back to the ground level

- Suicide: kill yourself instantly

- wpTele: teleport anywhere / add your own waypoints

- 3 Quick Load/Save functions to temporarily save/load your waypoints

- Max Zoom Out: increases the zoom out range

- Anti-AFK: prevents Warhammer from logging you off due to inactivity

- User assignable hotkeys

- AutoUpdate

- Support EU and US clients

- and more features are under development


----------



## Sledge Hammer (29. September 2008)

realmagic schrieb:


> schaut mal hier, und das video ist schon ein paar tage alt
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/video/2b3c4/



Das kein Hack oder cheat lediglich ein trick den der weiße Löwe anwendet. Er kommt nämlich über die Lava und hatt dadurch nen kürzeren weg.


----------



## JacobyVII (29. September 2008)

Sledge schrieb:


> Das kein Hack oder cheat lediglich ein trick den der weiße Löwe anwendet. Er kommt nämlich über die Lava und hatt dadurch nen kürzeren weg.



und wieso hat er dann laut addon 139600 leben? oO


----------



## Sledge Hammer (29. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> und wieso hat er dann laut addon 139600 leben? oO


Da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, da aber das addon die hp über schaden/% ermittelt würde ich da keine so grosse beachtung drauf geben. 
Ich denke auch das es dem ersteller des videos darum ging wie schnell der lion an dem Stein ist.


----------



## JacobyVII (29. September 2008)

Sledge schrieb:


> Da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, da aber das addon die hp über schaden/% ermittelt würde ich da keine so grosse beachtung drauf geben.
> Ich denke auch das es dem ersteller des videos darum ging wie schnell der lion an dem Stein ist.



k...daran habe ich nicht gedacht...punkt geht an dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venkman (29. September 2008)

BloodyLove schrieb:


> speedhack
> [link entfernt]
> 
> noch mehr fiese Sachen
> ...




Sorry, aber das sind "Kiddiehacks". Das sind die ersten Hacks, die zu jedem MMo auftauchen und können auch sehr leicht gebannt werden.
Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist das gedupe!  Da rennen leute mit > 50.000 Gold rum. 
Berufe ala Verwerter leveln? kein Thema.
Repbug - Dupe wird ohne ende genutzt und es kann jeder diesen Bug nutzen - NEIN, Keine PM !

Wenn nicht bald gehandelt wird, ist es ein weiteres Lost of All mmo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2008)

Wer Hacks benutzt wird auf jeden Fall nicht lang Freude an seinem Account haben. Denke Mythic ist da schon dran den ausfindig zu machen und evtl. warten sie einfach nur noch um zu sehen wie viele sich das ding zulegen um se dann auf einen Streich zu bannen !


----------



## jooxerl (29. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Von Ordnungseite gibts dasd wohl eher nicht, aber was ist mit der Tatsache der sprintenden Marauder? Kann es sein, dass da irgendwas mit "Flüchten" stackt?
> 
> Zu dem Cheat-Thema: Punkbuster passt auf. Außerdem, wie will man cheaten wenn das Spiel nicht im Client abläuft?



Vom Schami die takke das bei hit 30% fr bekommt geht auch mit flucht zusammen ... da biste echt fix


----------



## Venkman (29. September 2008)

krizley schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist es wohl noch total einfach in war zu cheaten . auch bots sind schon auf dem markt.
> Hier die Release notes für ein cheating tool das man sich bereits für 33!! euro kaufen kann   lol




Auch nur Kinderkacke, das bekommt jeder mit einem kleinen Mem Hack hin.
Und 33 Euro dafür sind mehr als lächerlich, aber die Leute kaufen es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mache wohl was falsch....


----------



## LoserOwner (29. September 2008)

Ich denke da hat eher jemand einen Bug exploitet, mir ist es nämlich auch schonmal passiert, dass ich gerade als ich mein Reittier beschwor das Fenster zum Beitritt ins BG aufging, ich hab dann auf "Ja" geklickt, um dem BG beizutreten. Das muss so ziemlich zeitgleich gewesen sein, als mein Reittier mit dem beschwören fertig gewesen wäre, jedenfalls hatte ich im BG (Tor Anroc) den Reittier Buff und konnte damit natürlich extrem schnell herumrennen, bis ich mal gestorben bin, dann war der Buff weg.

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das immer funktioniert, wenn man sobald das Fenster für den Beitritt ins BG auftaucht man das Reittier beschwört und dann im richtigen moment auf "Ja" klickt. Hatte nur noch keine Lust das zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## atleno (29. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Ich denke da hat eher jemand einen Bug exploitet, mir ist es nämlich auch schonmal passiert, dass ich gerade als ich mein Reittier beschwor das Fenster zum Beitritt ins BG aufging, ich hab dann auf "Ja" geklickt, um dem BG beizutreten. Das muss so ziemlich zeitgleich gewesen sein, als mein Reittier mit dem beschwören fertig gewesen wäre, jedenfalls hatte ich im BG (Tor Anroc) den Reittier Buff und konnte damit natürlich extrem schnell herumrennen, bis ich mal gestorben bin, dann war der Buff weg.
> 
> Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das immer funktioniert, wenn man sobald das Fenster für den Beitritt ins BG auftaucht man das Reittier beschwört und dann im richtigen moment auf "Ja" klickt. Hatte nur noch keine Lust das zu testen
> 
> ...



Und genau so verbreiten sich die exploits! Genau das selbe habe ich in einem exploiter forum gelesen....jetzt wissen es wieder ein paar tausend leute mehr -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (29. September 2008)

das die WLs so schnell am stein sein können ist kein hack . es werden einfach beide sprintfähigkeiten angeworfen um schnell von stein zu stein über die lava zu kommen . das die zerstörung nicht so über die lava abkürzen kann sehe ich als ausgleich dafür das der weg der order zum stein länger ist .
wenn ein WL mit beiden sprintfähigkeiten den kürzesten "regulären" weg nimmt ist er trotzdem langsamer als ein marauder bei destro .

und das die zerstörung nicht exploitet ist ne ganz dreiste lüge .
auf Tor amroc gibt es einen ganz speziellen blackorc der jedes mal wenn er den stein hat ganz derbe durch die gegend lagt und deswegen immer out of range und unkillbar ist. und nein es liegt ganz sicher nicht an meinem inet/pc wenn bei diesem spieler jeder das gleiche problem zur gleichen zeit hat.
und wo wir grade bei exploits sind darf man auch nicht die unzähligen zerstörungsspieler vergessen die im Phönixtor-szenario nach dem klauen des banners zum eigenen spawnpunkt hochrennen ,sich hinter den eigenen wachen verstecken und somit unkillbar sind .


----------



## LoserOwner (29. September 2008)

atleno schrieb:


> Und genau so verbreiten sich die exploits! Genau das selbe habe ich in einem exploiter forum gelesen....jetzt wissen es wieder ein paar tausend leute mehr -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, nun haben wieder mehr Leute die selbe Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen, dass auf Averland/Ordnung scheinbar einige diesen Bug nutzen, da unsere Gegner sehr viel früher den Stein hatten, was nur mit sprinten nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Hoffen wir, dass Mythic diesen und die anderen drei Millionen Bugs mal möglichst schnell entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## crazy-warlock (29. September 2008)

atleno schrieb:


> Und genau so verbreiten sich die exploits! Genau das selbe habe ich in einem exploiter forum gelesen....jetzt wissen es wieder ein paar tausend leute mehr -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und du hattest bestimmt niemals vor einen der dort vorgestellten exploits zu nutzen, sondern warst nur aus reimem Interesse auf der Seite oder? [/ironie]


----------



## Rashnuk (29. September 2008)

Also Leechen reicht ja schon aber cheaten ist ja wirklich eine Welt der Opfer ... sowas finde ich alles andere als Fair najo ich hoffe die werden gebannt!
Auf Carroburg nichts dergleichen getroffen zum glück und hoffentlich auch nicht in Zukunft...


----------



## shartas (29. September 2008)

ja posts halt noch das sichs die ganzen möchtegerncsroxxorknoobs ihren "freund" holen


----------



## Nimrock (29. September 2008)

Nimrock schrieb:


> Es ist schon merkwürdig mit den cheatern. Sie sind leider über all, auch wenn von offizieller Seite das ein oder andere mal behaupteet wurde es gäbe noch keine für WAR. Da geht man also mal in das RVR-Szenario Tor Anroc und siehe da, es scheint doch nicht so unglaubwürdig zu sein das niemand cheatet. komischer weise waren beide spieler von der Ordnungs Gilde "Epic", womit ich nichts verallgemeinern will, nur komisch ist es schon oder? Die Spieler  auf dem "Server Middland" scheinen besonders flink zu sein. Wir wissen noch nichts von einem skill der über den tod hinaus das lauftempo um 200% erhöht und immunität gegenüber lava gewährt. Somit können wir also die GMs beruhigen es liegt nicht an den "Unterschiedlichen Skills" der Fraktionen. Beide Spieler rennen so schnell das man sie nicht ein mal angreifen kann wenn man fliehen benutzt um ihn wenigstens ein mal leben ab zu ziehen. Wir hoffen euer ego wird damit gestärkt das WAR euch leugnet und wir freuen uns euch helfen zu können.
> 
> Also viel Spass beim hinterherlaufen




lusitg jemand hat meinen threat so geändert das sämtliche gildennamen und die namen der angeprangerten Spieler nicht mehr erscheinen. Ur komisch, so bekommen wir schnell ein cheat freies game. Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradieter (29. September 2008)

Das nennt man "Zensur" und ist im Buffed-Forum völlig normal, mach Dir nichts daraus.


----------



## Ogil (29. September 2008)

Nimrock schrieb:


> lusitg jemand hat meinen threat so geändert das sämtliche gildennamen und die namen der angeprangerten Spieler nicht mehr erscheinen. Ur komisch, so bekommen wir schnell ein cheat freies game. Danke sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Namecalling ist nun mal untersagt. Waere ja auch ne Sauerei, sonst koennte hier ja jeder Luegen verbreiten ueber Leute bzw. ganze Gilden die er nicht leiden kann. Wobei ich Dir das jetzt nicht unterstellen will - aber bis zum Beweis ist nun mal jeder unschuldig.

Und zum Thema Cheats: Sehen, melden, wieder melden bis diese Looser gebannt sind...


----------



## Nimrock (30. September 2008)

ich habs euch versprochen ich mach euch nen video bitte sehr: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=73ZzDT6IwPk

womit ich auf namecalling verzcihten kann weil ich den beweis gebracht habe, vielen dank an den member der ordung der OH WUNDER! von der gilde war dessen namen so heisst wie die höchste seltenheitsstufe von items (sie sind Lila)

mfg Nimrock!


----------



## Slaargh (30. September 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> solltest du vllt im offiziellen WAR forum erklären vllt ham die ja da mehr ahnung




Lol, der war gut..



Edit: Danke für das Video und danke für die Namen. Gut zu wissen wo die Pappenheimer rumrennen. Wenn Mythic nicht ganz fix gegen die Cheater vorgeht und knallhart durchgreift prophezeie ich jetzt schon das Ende von Warhammer. Zumindest in dem Bezug das viele ehrliche Gamer Warhammer den Rücken kehren. Ich bin einer davon. Entweder Fairplay oder garkein Play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und was das "no name-calling" angeht so muss man in solchen Fällen halt eine Ausnahme machen, denn die Jungs dort sind einwandfrei überführt. Prangert sie an!


----------



## FlixFlux (30. September 2008)

atleno schrieb:


> Und genau so verbreiten sich die exploits! Genau das selbe habe ich in einem exploiter forum gelesen....jetzt wissen es wieder ein paar tausend leute mehr -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du es wäre besser das ganze unter den Tisch zu kehren? Ich finde schon, dass dieser Exploit in die Öffentlichkeit gerückt werden sollte, um dies in einem nächsten Patch zu unterbinden, vorrausgesetzt, es handelt sich da wirklich um einen Exploit und nicht um einen Bug o.Ä..


----------



## Sledge Hammer (30. September 2008)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=333

Man beachte diesen Link. 
Das ist ein Bug/Exploit kein cheat.
Was das nicht rechtfertigt ihn zu nutzen aber problem ist bekannt.


----------



## Iodun (30. September 2008)

Ich verstehe ehrlichgesagt leute die cheaten nicht. sich quasi unbesiegbarmachen, damit rumlaufen , 10 man wie staub wegwischen und sich dann einen runterholen drauf wie schön toll sie doch sind. ich glaub ich hab mal aufm snes cheats benutzt und das spiel nach 3 tagen verschenkt weils keinen spass mehr gemacht hat. darum verstehe ich die leute. denen muss der spass doch mindestens dann abgehen wenn die X 40ger haben und keine herausforderung im spiel mehr find. im prinzip machen die leute sich das spiel doch selbst lahm und langweilig. und ich schließe mich der ansicht an das da etwas passieren muss bevor diese flachzangen den anderen leuten den spaß verderben. wenns mittel gibt das die da cheaten gibts auch welche das zu unterbinden. sollten die vielleicht mal bisschen gas geben -.-  

PS: die aktion mit dem video ist einfach nur genial. da sollten die aus den fingern gesaugten begründungen bald verstummen!


----------



## Mitsu (30. September 2008)

Also ich hatte auch mal ne Begegnung mit so nem Speedhacker.... zudem konnte man ihn im nahkampf nicht treffen weil er als ausserreichweite war, auch wenn er an einem drann war .. zudem hat  er mich mit 2 schlägen umgehauen auf dem selben lvl ... naja ... hab gleich ticket geschrieben ^.^


----------



## t0rb4n (30. September 2008)

BTW bei Tor Anroc kann nen Weisser LÖwe mit Hilfe eines Skills durch die lava laufen da er kein Fallschaden bekommt und somit es schafft durch die Lava zu kommen falls das eventl einige nicht wissen^^^falls das bereits erwähnt wurde hab nicht alles gelesen also sry für überflüssigen Post

und ausserdem der bug das man wenn man bei ca. 2 sec vor dem auf mounten ins bg joint und denn buff dann hat is auch bekannt und soweit ich weis auch gefixt!


----------



## Nimrock (30. September 2008)

das video habe ich vor 6 stunden gemacht und vor 7 stunden aufgenommen. Seid der zeit ist kein patch raus gekommen. Also ist uberhaupotnüscht gefixt. ABe rich finds gut das du höflich bleibst also mach ich das auch. Aber bitte blaub mir meine gilde und ich waren dabei im ts und haben vorher  eine geschlagene stunden debatiert ob das skill oderBugcheat ist. Wir wissen von dem weissen jäger skills und wenn wir ne welle machen würden weil nen weisser jäger das artefakt aufnimmt  kurz bevor wir es bekommen wären wir selber bescheuert. Da muss man die niderlage einstecken und sagen, sauber gespielt wir sehen uns auf dem nächsten  schlachtfeld aber dann hofft man schon wider nicht den "lila gegenständen" zu begegnen. Und das ist mieß. 

Ich finds gut das wir quasi alle der selben meinung sind, EA (oder muss ich an der stelle sagen "die leute die ein spiel eines berühmten aber nicht durch werbung finanzierten strategiespiels heraus gebracht haben?") sollte sich schnell was einfallen lassen weil wenn es so weiter geht wirds nur doch spielkontigent erstattung bestimmt nicht besser.

Danke für euren Support und eure meinungen. Und die Lila dinger - FLAME'T SE WECH!

Ps.: ZU lange wach deswegen schreib ich n bisschen wirr xD aber das kennen sicher alle


----------



## t0rb4n (30. September 2008)

jo ok naja aber selbst wenn es ja kein fix gab dann is is noch lange kein cheat sondern nen bug würde ich meinen oder denkst nicht?


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Also Cheats sind mir soweit nicht bekannt, Bugs und Exploits schon.
Nach einem Report ist der jeweilige Account, falls gecheatet wurde, relativ schnell banned. Denn man cheatet in WAR nicht ungesehen.
LAsst ihnen ihren kurzen Erfolgsmoment, und dann beim "Banned" Popup sehen sie cheaten und WAR wieder ganz anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mythic wird da sicher schnell handeln, sollte es möglich sein. Man muss halt nur fleissig reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (30. September 2008)

Mythic wird in Europa gar nicht handeln und was GOA angeht so kann ich nur aus DAoC Tagen berichten, dass den GMs bekannt war, dass viele Gilden + Stammgruppen auf Dartmoor z. B. Radars benutzten, diese Gilden + Stammgruppen hatten oft ein recht freundschaftliches Verhältnis zu GMs und unternommen wurde gegen die Radar User dort rein gar nichts, jahrelang nichts...


----------



## Sorzzara (30. September 2008)

Anderes Spiel, haltlose Vermutungen, keine Argumente oder Beweise die für die AUssage sprechen und der unausweichliche GOA Bash...ach komm LooserOwner, wer von und glaubst du minnt das ernst was du schreibst?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (30. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Von Ordnungseite gibts dasd wohl eher nicht, aber was ist mit der Tatsache der sprintenden Marauder? Kann es sein, dass da irgendwas mit "Flüchten" stackt?
> 
> Zu dem Cheat-Thema: Punkbuster passt auf. Außerdem, wie will man cheaten wenn das Spiel nicht im Client abläuft?



such mal bei google nach speed hack. Das beantwortet deine Fragen......aber im normal fall ist nach so nem ding dein account schneller zu als du kucken kannst.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Mythic entwickelt das Spiel, sie müssen mögliche Exploits, die Speedhacks ermöglichen fixen. Also muss Mythic handeln, GOA muss nur bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veddel (30. September 2008)

Nimrock schrieb:


> deswegen installiere ich gerade fraps um es euch zu zeigen und 4 gb arbeitsspeicher 2x3 ghz und 2x Geforce 8800 GTS 640 DD3 laggen nicht.
> 
> P.S: und es gibt ja schon eine maske in der problemmeldung von WAR für "speedhack"




Natürlich laggen diese Komponenten. Denn lag hat nichts mit der Rechenleistung zu tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenom1988 (30. September 2008)

Es gibt aufjedenfall Hacks!!!!!
Hab eben ein Video gesehen in dem es detail reich demonstriert wird (Link zum Vid wird natürlich nich gepostet).
Hoffen wir das GOA oder sonst wer die Cheater detected und auf der stelle bannt.


----------



## funzl (30. September 2008)

Uns ist das Problem bekannt und wir arbeiten daran. 
Viel Spass weiterhin in der Welt von Warhammer Online. 
Möge deine Axt immer n Stump'n treffn!

auf gut Deutsch: "Was gehen mich deine scheiß Probleme an. Sieh lieber zu, dass du weiterhin deine Abogebühren für unser unfertiges Produkt bezahlst. Und jetzt fort mit dir!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. September 2008)

funzl schrieb:


> auf gut Deutsch: "Was gehen mich deine scheiß Probleme an. Sieh lieber zu, dass du weiterhin deine Abogebühren für unser unfertiges Produkt bezahlst. Und jetzt fort mit dir!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja kucken wir mal...nicht mal zwei Wochen nach Spielstart schon der erste Patch der die Performance beim Einloggen verbessert (Man kommt nicht mehr in die Warteschleife wenn man aus dem Spiel fliegt), tausende permagebannte Goldspammer, Bugfixes und Sprachpatches...keine schlechte Bilanz für die ersten paar Tage...Mythic/GOA nehmen sich somit sehr wohl der Probleme der Spieler an.

Btw. was glaubst du, aus welchem Spiel heraus, das von dir zitierte "Uns ist das Problem bekannt und wir arbeiten daran." zum geflügelten Wort geworden ist? Sicher nicht aus Warhammer Online =)

Insofern fürchte ich, du trübe funzl, ist dein "Argument" nicht haltbar, und somit nur ein weiterer hirnloser GOA/Mythic Bash. You failed.

Ach ja, wo sind sie hin die alten guten Zeiten hier im Forum, als Flames gegen Warhammer Online wenigstens noch Stil, Überlegung und Substanz hatten...man musste direkt überlegen, und sich argumentativ ins Zeug legen, um die Flamer in die Schranken zu verweisen...Anfänger wie funzl machens einem eigentlich zu einfach *g*


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

funzl schrieb:


> auf gut Deutsch: "Was gehen mich deine scheiß Probleme an. Sieh lieber zu, dass du weiterhin deine Abogebühren für unser unfertiges Produkt bezahlst. Und jetzt fort mit dir!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, und das kannst du jetzt schon nach 2 Wochen spiel sagen das das so läuft? Irgendwie nehmen die Hellseher im Forum überhand. Wozu gibts hier eigentlich Hexenjäger, los Leute tut was.


----------



## Mochna (30. September 2008)

funzl schrieb:


> Uns ist das Problem bekannt und wir arbeiten daran.
> Viel Spass weiterhin in der Welt von Warhammer Online.
> Möge deine Axt immer n Stump'n treffn!
> 
> ...



Unfertiges Programm? hast schon mal nen anderes MMO gespielt das nach Release so fertig war?

Aber zu VGBudxx das prog gibt es schon seit jahren und gibt es für mehrere spiele wie Vanguard (dort wurde eine ganze Gilde gebannt für die benutzung) AoC und anderen MMOs.

Wenn Mystic/GOA was dagegen tut wird das nächste prog auf den Markt geworfen (Chromo47 usw.)


----------



## Ghaash (30. September 2008)

ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, dass die leute die da rumschreien und werbung machen auch die sind die das gold farmen. selbst wenn sie in war keine direkte werbung mehr machen könnten, würde das geschäft eben über einschlägige seiten/ebay laufen.
das geschäft wird immer laufen, egal wieviele gebannt werden.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Milchmädchenrechnung:
4000 gebannte Accounts entsprechen in etwa 150000$ an Spieleboxen (da es keine Trial Accs gibt).
Und da es kaum Notwendigkeit gibt, sich Gold zu kaufen, haben sie das Geld auch noch nicht wieder rein, sondern eher Miese gemacht.
Wenn die Goldverkäufer merken, dass WAR für Goldseller nicht lukraitv ist, wirds auch ruhiger werden.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. September 2008)

Das Geschäft wird solange laufen, bis die Goldseller draufkommen, dass die Ingame Kohle in WAR nahezu wertlos ist, und sich das Geschäft kaum Lohnt/Man in WoW mit demselben Arbeitsaufwand mehr verdienen kann.


----------



## Centralinho (30. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst, dass die leute die da rumschreien und werbung machen auch die sind die das gold farmen. selbst wenn sie in war keine direkte werbung mehr machen könnten, würde das geschäft eben über einschlägige seiten/ebay laufen.
> das geschäft wird immer laufen, egal wieviele gebannt werden.


Ja, aaaaaber.....
wenn keine direkte "Werbung", ich nenne es spam, mehr meine Augen beleidigt, habe ich ein positiveres Spielgefühl, sprich, mir wird der Spaß durch solche Assis im Spiel nicht verdorben.  

Und es gibt nur solange Goldfarmer und Verkäufer, solange es Käufer gibt.....


----------



## Sin (30. September 2008)

So, ich will mich auch mal in die Diskussion mit Einklinken:

Das was Ihr in Tor Anroc seht ist kein direkter Cheat, bzw kein Programm. 
Es handelt sich um einen Bug, dass man im BG den Mountspeed hinzu bekommt und somit 50% schneller laufen kann (zuzüglich sprint)
Der Charakter hat jedoch nur den Buff selber und ist dabei nicht auf dem Mount. Den Bug gab es damals schon während der Beta, mitlerweile bekommt man den aber nur wenn man weis wie man ihn "heraufbeschwören" kann.

Ich selber habe leider auch genug davon in Tor Anroc gesehen, leider größtenteils auf seiten der Ordnung.
Auffällig ist auf Middenland vor allem eine Gilde geworden, deren name so klingt wie der Itemwert eines Raren Item + 1 (wer das verstanden hat ist gut :-) )
Dort benutzen die meisten Mitglieder den Bug, und scheinbar gehört es zur aufnahmebestimmung zu wissen wie man ihn herbeiruft.

Ich habe mitlerweile um die 25 Tickets geschrieben mit Spielern die den Bug benutzen.
Im persönlichen Gespräch mit einem GM teilte der mir mit, dass man die Spieler ab sofort beobachten werde und ggfs. Konsequenzen zieht.
Im minder schweren fall wird es wohl bei einer verwarnung bleiben, kann aber bis zu einem 72 Stunden bann hoch gehen. Ob es permabanns gibt weis ich leider nicht, würde es aber begrüßen.

Ich verliere lieber Fair ein BG als unfair zu gewinnen.
Unsere Gilde hat die Konsequenz gezogen diejenigen die den Bug benutzen nicht zu unterstützen und lassen sie von der Gegenseite niederzergen.


----------



## Centralinho (30. September 2008)

Mist, ihr beiden seid immer schneller.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centralinho (30. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> So, ich will mich auch mal in die Diskussion mit Einklinken:
> 
> Das was Ihr in Tor Anroc seht ist kein direkter Cheat, bzw kein Programm.
> Es handelt sich um einen Bug, dass man im BG den Mountspeed hinzu bekommt und somit 50% schneller laufen kann (zuzüglich sprint)
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Info und 100% signed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamil (30. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits zuvor von Spielern erwähnt ist uns dieser Exploit bekannt - ich möchte nur nochmal betonen, dass, nur, weil noch kein Hotfix dafür aufgespielt wurde, das *nicht* bedeutet, dass wir die Ausnutzung des Ganzen tolerieren.
Meldet bitte entsprechende Vorfälle via ingame Ticket und unser Kundensupport wird sich darum kümmern.

Gruß


----------



## makkaal (30. September 2008)

*gasp*
Ein deutscher CM! Hier, auf unserem Forum!
Oh Gott, ich werd ganz flattrig... Ich hatte mich ja doch getäuscht!
Es macht doch Sinn, hier Feedback zu posten! Ich rast aus...


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. September 2008)

Ist doch klar das es Cheats gibt.
Die gibt es für alle games.

Also...da ist sogar standart mässig PB in WAR mit dabei. (PunkBuster)
Zwar nett..aber ich glaube wir wissen alle..das PB nie was findet...
Da konnteste die cheats sogar in den PB ordner machen der der raffte es noch immer nicht.
Das ist in so vielen Egoshootern dabei...
Und die cheater werden immer mehr und mehr...

Nur bei nem MMO wird alles gelogt....
Das bedeutet früher oder später sind de alle am arsch!

Also...chillen.und weiter spielen...
Wer sowas nutzt ist ne sehr arme traurige figur..auch im RL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centralinho (30. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> *gasp*
> Ein deutscher CM! Hier, auf unserem Forum!
> Oh Gott, ich werd ganz flattrig... Ich hatte mich ja doch getäuscht!
> Es macht doch Sinn, hier Feedback zu posten! Ich rast aus...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man einen schönen sachlichen Beitrag hat, dass dieser auch noch von "anderer" Seite (GOA) begleitet wird.


----------



## Boomsog (30. September 2008)

ich weis noch nicht ob es ein cheat oder hack ist was ihr mit diesem speedhack beschreibt....aber ich hatte mal den bug als ich fliehen und sprinten von chaosbarb zugleich genutzt hatte war ich ultraschnell....ist mir paarmal passiert alledings beim normalen questen bzw schneller von A nach B laufen....aber es war nicht steuerbar von mir....mal war es einfach da des schnelle laufen aber es klapt nicht immer.....evtl. muss da von Mythic nochmal nachgebessert werden wenn das so nicht geplant ist.

also schreit nicht immer gleich nach cheats oder hacks...evtl. sind bei nem neuen spiel auch noch paar bugs vorhanden....

so long cya ingame Boom


----------



## Haimon (30. September 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Und warden von wow is nur gegen gamehacks sinnvoll! Aber gegen Farmbots (die einfach nur tastendrücken) hat auch warden keine chance! und wenn was erkannt wird dauert es keinen tag dann is der cheat wieder "safe"!



warden durchsucht den durch wow genutzten speicher nach "drittanbieterprogrammen". blizzard lässt jeden spieler diesen scan mit jeder installation und nach jedem patch absegnen. die bans erfolgen dann ziemlich sicher nach einer näheren untersuchung. ich hoffe sehr, dass mystic einen ähnlichen mechanismus entwickelt. wow ist sicher nicht bot-frei, aber es wird massiv dagegen vorgegangen.

in warhammer ist mir noch kein überaus schneller charakter untergekommen.


----------



## Nighthawk1 (30. September 2008)

Boomsog schrieb:


> ich weis noch nicht ob es ein cheat oder hack ist was ihr mit diesem speedhack beschreibt....aber ich hatte mal den bug als ich fliehen und sprinten von chaosbarb zugleich genutzt hatte war ich ultraschnell....ist mir paarmal passiert alledings beim normalen questen bzw schneller von A nach B laufen....aber es war nicht steuerbar von mir....mal war es einfach da des schnelle laufen aber es klapt nicht immer.....evtl. muss da von Mythic nochmal nachgebessert werden wenn das so nicht geplant ist.
> 
> also schreit nicht immer gleich nach cheats oder hacks...evtl. sind bei nem neuen spiel auch noch paar bugs vorhanden....
> 
> so long cya ingame Boom



Entschuldige bitte aber Du schreibst Unsinn. Wenn man Sprint zündet und dann Fliehen dazu rennt man als Chaosbarbar schneller als nur mit Sprint, wenn man erst Fliehen drückt und dann Sprint klappt es nicht da Fliehen sofort abbricht wenn man etwas anders macht, evtl. mal die Skills lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dies ist also kein Bug. Was die Typen von der Gilde Rare + 1 oder Lila Items (Ordnungsseite, Gildennamennennung nicht erlaubt daher die Umschreibung) auf dem Server Middenland machen ist mind. Ausnutzung von Bugs, und das vorsätzlich, einer von denen stand sogar mit der Flagge in seiner Base, unangreifbar für uns.

Dies versaut den Spielspass sehr schnell.


----------



## Doomsta (30. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65454 <---- sag ich dazu nur!


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65454 <---- sag ich dazu nur!


Ich würde nicht auf ein bald geschlossenen Thread verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem sind Cheats keine Exploits bzw. Bugusing ^^


----------



## Nocitu (30. September 2008)

Ich mein warum müssen sich manche hier als Warhammer Polizei aufspielen? reportet doch einfach diejenigen vonen denen ihr meint dass sie bugusen, exploiten etc. und gut is. 

Wenn man halbwegs bei klarem Verstand ist erkennt man doch sofort dass das öffnen eines Threads, in dem 5 Seiten lang über das vorhanden sein von Cheats/Hacks etc. und Gildenmitgliedern die exploiten gelabert wird, doch nur Schwachsinn ist. 

Und zu dieser Gilde die ihr hier so nett umschreibt: Es steht euch in keinster Weise zu zu behaupten dass Bugusing zu deren Aufnahmebedingungen gehört noch könnt ihr von einzelnen Spielern auf eine komplette Gilde mit über 50 Mann oder wieviel auch immer zurückschließen. 

sl nocitu


----------



## Asmara (30. September 2008)

Wer kommt mit UT3 spielen? Epic Games macht immer so gute hack/exploid freie Spiele :>.


----------



## funzl (30. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Naja kucken wir mal...nicht mal zwei Wochen nach Spielstart schon der erste Patch der die Performance beim Einloggen verbessert (Man kommt nicht mehr in die Warteschleife wenn man aus dem Spiel fliegt), tausende permagebannte Goldspammer, Bugfixes und Sprachpatches...keine schlechte Bilanz für die ersten paar Tage...Mythic/GOA nehmen sich somit sehr wohl der Probleme der Spieler an.
> 
> Btw. was glaubst du, aus welchem Spiel heraus, das von dir zitierte "Uns ist das Problem bekannt und wir arbeiten daran." zum geflügelten Wort geworden ist? Sicher nicht aus Warhammer Online =)
> 
> ...



ja leider hast du den flame nicht komplett verstanden. Tut mir leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Depak (30. September 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> kein tool birngt was gegen PRO CHEATS!! Das sind cheats woman für zahlen muss! Diese cheats umgehen pb, warden jeden scheiß halt! Die können updaten wie die wollen es wird nie ein cheatfreies game geben!
> 
> Und zu warhammer! Es gibt schon über 10 funktionierende farmbots... von daher
> 
> Und warden von wow is nur gegen gamehacks sinnvoll! Aber gegen Farmbots (die einfach nur tastendrücken) hat auch warden keine chance! und wenn was erkannt wird dauert es keinen tag dann is der cheat wieder "safe"!




hm ich frag mich woher man sowas alles weiß...


----------



## Geige (30. September 2008)

zum kotzen deswegen wäre ich dafür keine
gamesoftware öfentlich zu machen pech für die ganzen modder aber für 
den großteil der spieler angenehmer!


----------



## shalimar75 (1. Oktober 2008)

antwort von GM.....


Sehr geehrter Kunde,


vielen Dank für die in Warhammer Online. Wir verfolgen sehr strenge Richtlinien zu diesem Thema und werden den von Ihnen gemeldeten Fall genau untersuchen und entsprechend unserer Richtlinien handlen.

Da wir im Augenblick, bedingt durch ein technisches Problem, den Namen den sie eingetragen haben nicht empfangen können, bitten wir sie den Namen bei dem nächsten Vorfall bitte direkt in das Ticket zu schreiben.

Sollten Sie noch Fragen oder Probleme haben, so zögern sie nicht uns erneut über das Ticket system zu kontaktieren.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Das Europäische Warhammer Online Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strafpredigt (1. Oktober 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> hm ich frag mich woher man sowas alles weiß...



Darauf kann ich Dir eine Antwort geben, zumindest dazu, was bei mir die Beweggründe sind.
Ich bin Informatiker und als Informatiker legt man eine gewisse Neugierde in bestimmten Bereichen an den Tag.
Diese Neugierde zwingt mich einfach, herauszufinden, wie soetwas geht.
Ausserdem finde ich es teilweise sehr erstaunlich mit welcher Energie solche Tool-Entwickler teilweise an solche Problemstellungen herangehen. Das einzige Problem ist, dass Sie das dann anderen noch zur Verfügung stellen.
Des Weiteren ist es nie verkehrt den "Feind" zu kennen. Dann kann man nämlich, besser über die eine oder andere Situation urteilen.

Abschliessend bleibt eigentlich nur zu sagen, was schon einige andere hier erwähnt haben:
Regt euch nicht auf, es bringt nichts.
Cheater gehören zu spielen dazu, wie das Amen zur Kirche.
Meldet es per Ticketsystem und hofft das dort vernünftig gehandelt wird und so viele Betrüger wie möglich aus dem Spiel verschwinden.


----------

